# Official Sharp 2012 LCD/LED HDTV line-up



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sharp is a top sales performer in its domestic Japan market, but lag behind in North American market share. This year's Sharp's products are specializing in larger panels and new higher-end models will hopefully gain Sharp a bigger share of the pie.

This year every manufacturer is pushing up the delivery dates on many of the new models, but Sharp's highly anticipated 945 series, which is due to be on shelves in July and the next generation flagship Elite line does not switch over till CEDIA's announcement in September for the 2013 line.

These high end models will be latecomers to the game as Panasonic, LG and Samsung are all ahead of the normal summertime schedule to be late spring for the larger high-end models.

One thing's for sure you can count on our 2013 shoot-out being the largest and most exciting competition we have ever seen.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharp LED 

Not a lot of info on the net about these yet. We did talk in great detail with our Sharp rep though. More info >>> ( Click Here )


Sharp LC-46LE540U
Sharp LC-42LE540U

Sharp LC-52LE640U
Sharp LC-60LE640U
Sharp LC-70LE640U 


Sharp LC-60LE745U
Sharp LC-70LE745U 

Sharp LC-60LE847u
Sharp LC-70LE847u

Sharp LC-80LE844U

Sharp LC-60LE945u ( Elite HDR chip will be used we are told )
Sharp LC-70LE945u ( Elite HDR chip will be used we are told )

90" unit will release in the summer. More info to come of course


----------



## bzal1122 (Sep 18, 2011)

Robert,

Any new information on this? CEDIA is this week and it is starting to look like these sets will never happen.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I just came across an article on engadget, where it states Sharp has mortgaged it's factories and it's offices worth $2 billion in short-term credit in order to stay in business. Should I be concerned as a potential Sharp consumer??


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, sounds like they are in a heap of trouble, but then again, many of the other display manufacturers are as well.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

dsskid said:


> Wow, sounds like they are in a heap of trouble, but then again, many of the other display manufacturers are as well.


I agree other's are also not doing very well. But this one is different in that they are now "junk" status per the Japan times article.



> Market players apparently believe Sharp's risk of bankruptcy has significantly increased. Its credit default swap premium, which is widely regarded as an indicator of credit risk, has more than tripled since early August and stood at 1,915.41 basis points Wednesday, according to Tokyo Financial Exchange Inc.
> 
> On Wednesday, Moody's Investors Service downgraded Sharp's short-term rating from "Prime-3" to "Not Prime," or junk status.


It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope they don't fail but... If they do I think their product is reliable enough to where you will be looking for a new one before it fails.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

tripplej said:


> I just came across an article on engadget, where it states Sharp has mortgaged it's factories and it's offices worth $2 billion in short-term credit in order to stay in business. Should I be concerned as a potential Sharp consumer??


I was wondering about this too, but still think I am going to purchase a Sharp set here in the next couple of days.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you looking at one of the larger screen sizes? We just received and wall mounted the 90" monster, LC-90LE745U. After a quick calibration in the "Movie" mode we were all happy to see it delivers an excellent image quality.

Sharp's full array back-lit LED displays are among the very best LCD/LED TVs.

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

I will probably just go with a 60 inch sharp. When I went to a locally owned electronics store I thought the Sharp picture quality was as good or better than comparable LG and Sony sets. 

The local store will price match and it where I bought our current set, a Sony KDS-50A2000.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I am extremely happy to see that sharp is producing quality displays, I hope they can find their way out of the financial issues they are having!!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

tasdisr said:


> I will probably just go with a 60 inch sharp. When I went to a locally owned electronics store I thought the Sharp picture quality was as good or better than comparable LG and Sony sets.
> 
> The local store will price match and it where I bought our current set, a Sony KDS-50A2000.


Very good decision. Be sure you understand the models so you chose the best one for your use and budget.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Very good decision. Be sure you understand the models so you chose the best one for your use and budget.
> 
> Thanks
> Enjoy!
> ...


Thanks Robert! As my wife and I are not really interested in 3D, we are looking at model LC-60LE640U.
The display looked pretty good and the sales person showed us how it looked with DirectTV, cable, and OTA feed and with DVD and Blu-Ray. The picture looked good and figure it would give us as good as or more than likely a better picture than our 6 year old Sony.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I like your choice. Great TV especially considering the price. Just wanted you to know this model is an edge lit LED, Sharp is best known for the excellent full array back-lit LED models.

Edge lit LED has the advantages of be slimmer depth and thinner bezels, which is very nice, but the more accurate control of enhancing the black levels comes from Sharp's back-lit LED models.

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

HI Robert,

Thank you very much for your input. One question I do have, since we are not really interested in 3D would there be any advantage in going to a 3D set with the Quattron display like the LC60C8470U?
Would it provide a better 2D picture?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Frank, 3D displays are typically higher-end models and do deliver a better 2D picture. Although I love the full array back-lit technology that you get with the 847 series, however I am not a big fan of the forth sub-pixel, which is yellow. 

Overall the 847 does deliver deeper blacks and the 847's back-lit array has more precise control over the use of the LEDs to enhance the contrast ratio.

Tough decision that can be best answered by personally viewing both displays next to each other with the same content and with both displays set-up properly. 

Hope this helps.

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi Frank, 3D displays are typically higher-end models and do deliver a better 2D picture. Although I love the full array back-lit technology that you get with the 847 series, however I am not a big fan of the forth sub-pixel, which is yellow.
> 
> Overall the 847 does deliver deeper blacks and the 847's back-lit array has more precise control over the use of the LEDs to enhance the contrast ratio.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

Thank you very much for the advice. That is probably the best way to do it. I was under the impression that the 847 was edge lit.

thanks
Frank


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Frank, sorry, my bad. You are correct the 847 is edge lit. I was mislead by Sharp's use of the words _*"LED Backlight System"*_. I wish the CE industry would standardize the language to avoid confusion.

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Robert,

No problem! Again thanks for your input. Just have to decide if the price difference is worth it for the Quattron set.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The 80 inch and the 90 inch Sharp models I am assuming are backlit (full array) but for the 70 inch models except for the Sharp Elite 70 inch, they are all, edge lit, right?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey triplej, I have the 70 inch 732u and it is full array. I do believe that most of the first versions of the 70 inch are full array. I think these newer models are the ones that are edge lit.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah.. Looks like per the Sharp website, all the 2012 models are all edge lit.

LC-70C6400U
LC-70LE640U
LC-70LE745U
LC-70C7450U
LC-70LE845U
LC-70C8470U
LC-70LE847U

For me, I will never buy an edgelit due to uniformity issues. Backlit (full array) is the only way to go with LED in my opinion. 

For folks like me who are researching new tv's, I guess for Sharp it is the 80 inch or 90 inch or the Elite 70 inch for Backlit (full array)


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree ^^

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi Frank, 3D displays are typically higher-end models and do deliver a better 2D picture. Although I love the full array back-lit technology that you get with the 847 series, however I am not a big fan of the forth sub-pixel, which is yellow.
> 
> Overall the 847 does deliver deeper blacks and the 847's back-lit array has more precise control over the use of the LEDs to enhance the contrast ratio.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

We ended up getting the 847. Picture looked better to us and was able to get a great deal on it.
Just set it up today and looks pretty good out of the box, can't wait to see how it looks after I have
had a chance to play with the settings.

thanks
Frank


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats Frank! Great decision.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Congrats Frank! Great decision.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Robert


Hi Robert,

Is a Sharp extended service plan worth it to purchase. The place where I purchased wanted way too much for an extended warranty.

thanks
Frank


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of extended warranties for most TVs as generally TVs most decent TVs have a natural long life. However, I have been selling Mac extended warranties for more than 50 years with great success and the prices have recently dropped to be very compelling.

-Robert


----------

